# Umf Rhula?



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Any info greatly appreciated, I haven't come across one before.

I like it, it's a nice size at 38mm and working fine, no markings on the movement and just "Boden Edelstahl 37/268/0004" on the caseback, that's assuming the caseback is original. The pics not tooo good, sorry, the logo "UMF RHULA" is a bright yellow as are the sub-second dial markings, I've no idea what the blemish is at 6, it doesn't exist in real life, spooky


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

UhrenManuFaktur Ruhla - From the old East Germany. Can't see the pic.







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cheers Ian, can you see my Oris in the "sales" or my "horrible" in the general forum? I uploaded them all at the same time.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I can see the Oris but not the "Horrible"







.

You really ought to have posted the "Horrible" here. Some things are best kept within the family




























.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The horrible (in Mark's opinion







):










The UMF RHULA:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey. thats a nice old Ruhla Mark. "Electronically timed" - that was their catchphrase







.

Any chance of a movement shot







? Usually terrible pin pallet things







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Hey. thats a nice old Ruhla Mark. "Electronically timed" - that was their catchphrase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can contain yourself and not explode with excitement I will post one tomorrow when I get some light. From memory it was tiny, there is a big, maybe 5 or 6mm spacer in there









Anyway.........among all these lovely Ruskies there must be something you really want?

I've still some alarms and autos to sort out







Maybe you can retrieve the Casio to which I have an unyielding emotional pull


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Maybe you can retrieve the Casio to which I have an unyielding emotional pull


 It's back Mark. Covered in salt and chlorine. It's a useful watch isn't it







.


----------

